# cannot run .NET application using mono port



## fcaccava (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,
I have installed the mono port and the linux compatibility port successfully. When I try to run my exe (which is a .NET application using a shared library), mono loads the application, but seems that mono cannot find/load the shared library.

The same .NET application runs fine with mono on SUSE Linux.

Below are the errors I am seeing -- any advice on getting mono to load the shared library would be appreciated.

Thanks


```
eng55419# /usr/local/bin/mono --debug SimpleCEMAClient.exe

SimpleCEMAClient - 212.1.10.0
Log time: 01/30/2012 09:35:44

Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: CEMAHelper
  at (wrapper managed-to-native) SimpleCEMAClient.HiResTimer:QueryPerformanceFrequency (long&)
  at SimpleCEMAClient.HiResTimer..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
  at SimpleCEMAClient.TestCrypt..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
  at SimpleCEMAClient.Program.Main (System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
[ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: System.DllNotFoundException: CEMAHelper
  at (wrapper managed-to-native) SimpleCEMAClient.HiResTimer:QueryPerformanceFrequency (long&)
  at SimpleCEMAClient.HiResTimer..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
  at SimpleCEMAClient.TestCrypt..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
  at SimpleCEMAClient.Program.Main (System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
eng55419#
```


----------



## jackp (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, QueryPerformanceFrequency is a Win32 function. Are you calling it somewhere within your application (using P/Invoke)?

If not, you can enable debug logging for mono by running this command (on the FreeBSD command line):


```
setenv MONO_LOG_LEVEL debug
```

Then, run your application via mono. With logging enabled, it's usually best to redirect the output to a file so you can read it later and/or submit it for a bug report:


```
mono MyApplication.exe > mono_debug.log
```

If you're sure it's not a problem in your code, then file a bug report on the Mono BugZilla account: http://bugzilla.xamarin.com


----------

